# Radioamatierisms >  MMDS digitālā TV signāla uztveršana

## Didzis

Savajadzējās vienā projektā uztvert Baltcom MMDS digitālās TV programas. Nekur nevaru atrast kādās frekvencēs 2500-2686 MHz diapazonā raida konkrētas programas. Principā jau interesē kādos decimetru kanālos programas ir pēc konvertora?
Varbūt kādam mētajās  šāda tipa antena  http://www.hwashen.com/ProductShow.asp?ID=97
 Der  arī citas antenas, bet obligāti vajag lai MMDS diapazons ir konvertēts uz decimetru TV diapazonu.

----------

